
Amazon RDS on VMware preview announced - dsflora
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/aws-announces-amazon-rds-on-vmware/
======
mgreg
Link to AWS page:
[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/vmware/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/vmware/)

Interesting. Does this signal that AWS believes some enterprise workloads will
remain in private DCs? This is certainly a big value to those running on-prem
databases.

Anyone have an idea on pricing?

